# Anybody using a KitchenAid® Pro Line® Series 7-Qt Bowl Lift Stand Mixer?



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

I just killed my _THIRD 
[product="11541"]Kitchenaid Ksm500pssm Pro 500 Series 10 Speed 5 Quart Stand Mixer Silver Metallic [/product]
in as many years (different issues each time)

To their credit KitchenAid has been great about replacing it, and restarting my warranty every time... and again has offered to send out yet another one. But they also offered to upgrade me to the 
[product="27508"]Kitchenaid 7 Qt Pro Line Stand Mixer Candy Apple Red [/product]
for the difference in price...

We _are_ at a point where we could really use the extra capacity of a 7 Quart machine especially with several large commissioned occasion cakes on the horizon, Making enough batter in a 5 quart bowl to fill a 14" square x 2" deep pan can get precarious and messy... And we do have a 20 year old KitchenAid tilt head model with a few spare 4 and 5 quart bowls, that gets used almost exclusively for mixing frosting.

I almost want to just get my $ back and try and find a used Hobart N50 or Globe SP8....


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, a decision has been reached, As much as I would have liked Hobart N50, I really need extra capacity for larger batch sizes.
Luckily a fellow former baking student at school offered to buy my "new" (warranty replacement mixer), and I used that money in turn found a sweet 1960's vintage KitchenAid (made by Hobart) K5 in just about new brand-new condition. It is a beautiful monster indeed. This will get me back in business and buy me more time to saving my "bread money" to buy the Globe SP10 I really want and need.

Oh how I covet, thee:


Just 500 loaves of rye sourdough, and she will be mine!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The older model Kitchen-Aid is better than todays models.

Sometime in the late 80's they replaced all the metal inner gear systems with plastic parts.

For the newer models the instructions read that I can not knead bread on a speed any higher than 2nd gear.

Yeah right! Even then after 10 minutes of kneading the machine is already warm to the touch, and after 7 months of doing this everyday, the plastic gear finally busted.  (SIGH!)


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Chefross said:


> Even then after 10 minutes of kneading the machine is already warm to the touch


5 minutes on "1",

5 minute rest,

5 minutes on "4",

the motor housing reached a balmy temperature of 159F




  








hot-mixer.jpg




__
sandsquid


__
Nov 12, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have a pro model, but when I got my kitchenaid mixer they were selling the attachments for pasta extrusion. I thought that was just about the coolest thing. Until I tried to actually use it. I really thought I was going to kill the thing inside of 5 minutes.. it was bogging down bad and getting extremely hot. Even smoking some of the oil in the housing. That was the first and only time I used the extrusion kit.


----------

